

Handling The Venture Capitalist Cold Call - SRSimko
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/22920/Chumps-vs-Checks-Handling-The-Venture-Capitalist-Cold-Call.aspx?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+onstartups+(OnStartups)

======
joshu
Look up the contact's name on the website. Find out if they are actually a
General Partner (can make investments.) A lot of the time the people that
reach out are analysts, who likely have no investing power.

